# Ampeg VH140C settings



## inhuman666 (Jan 19, 2012)

To the Ampeg VH140C users who play deathmetal, what are your amp settigs when playing live?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 22, 2012)

Start with everything at 12:00, volume at the point where it opens up. Shouldn't realistically need much adjustment from there.


----------

